# Bucket List Thread - Part II



## ODFFA (Aug 14, 2016)

I know we already had a thread like this, but I reckoned

1) it's ancient, and
2) the LP is someone who's passed away, and I didn't want to make anyone sad.

So, perhaps prompted by my recent birthday, even though this list is a couple of years in the making, I shall be the first one to bare all: 
(Wellll...maybe not _all)_
In no particular order.....


Get science and math knowledge back up to scratch
Get personal sigil tattooed on arm
Achieve total fluency in French and teach it as a foreign language
Move to another country
Visit Kevin Richardson's lion sanctuary
Visit the Knysna elephant park and bird sanctuary again
Visit Kgalagadi / Kruger National Park again
Read entire Harry Potter series
Attend an Andre Rieu concert
Attend another Santana concert
Attend a Faun and/or Omnia concert
Attend a Renaissance Faire and/or a festival like Elfia
Watch and own all Addams Family episodes
Be able to sit on knees
Take self defence classes
Get good at zumba
Learn to dance the steps of Baila Esta Cumbia well (specifically the ones that start at 2:55 of this magical video  )
Take up flamenco dancing
Own a fabulous flamenco dress
Have a Siamese cat (or two)
Interact with swans at any given opportunity (Amstel river would be awesome!)
Interact with squirrels at any given opportunity
Be Morticia for Halloween with Sean as my Gomez


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 29, 2016)

I somehow just saw this..need to reply when i have an actual keyboard!!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 29, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I somehow just saw this..need to reply when i have an actual keyboard!!



Xyantha's Bucket List:

--Own a computer keyboard
--Make Sassy a delicious, non-poisoned sandwich 
--Not kill Sassy


----------



## Tad (Aug 29, 2016)

Sasquatch! said:


> Xyantha's Bucket List:
> 
> --Own a computer keyboard
> --Make Sassy a delicious, poisoned, sandwich
> ...



Fixed that for you ....

================================

I've never really done the bucket list thing. I know they are exciting and motivating for lots of people, just not for me. There will always be more things I want to do, and plenty of great things I'd enjoy doing, so trying to list out priorities just generates an infinite list of 'cool to do' things, or else a list of things that realistically I'm not ever going to do. But props to those who can do these things.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 29, 2016)

Tad said:


> Fixed that for you ....
> 
> ================================
> 
> I've never really done the bucket list thing. I know they are exciting and motivating for lots of people, just not for me. There will always be more things I want to do, and plenty of great things I'd enjoy doing, so trying to list out priorities just generates an infinite list of 'cool to do' things, or else a list of things that realistically I'm not ever going to do. But props to those who can do these things.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 29, 2016)

My food is good, damnit! If i was to murder someone, i can comfort you with the knowledge that it would be wih my bare hands 

My bucket list is just boring because i tend to have basic needs, and do what i want to do. but there is a few things


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 29, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My food is good, damnit! If i was to murder someone, i can comfort you with the knowledge that it would be wih my bare hands
> 
> My bucket list is just boring because i tend to have basic needs, and do what i want to do. but there is a few things



Oh yeah? Prove it!





The good food, not the murderin'.


----------



## MattB (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm with Tad, no bucket list for me. I tend to do whatever I feel like doing at any given time.

ODFFA- Is your personal sigil your profile pic?


----------



## agouderia (Aug 30, 2016)

ODFFA said:


> So, perhaps prompted by my recent birthday, even though this list is a couple of years in the making, I shall be the first one to bare all:
> (Wellll...maybe not _all)_
> In no particular order.....
> 
> ...



Odette - remind me again - how old are you?

Because an André Rieu open air concert was the last major event present we gave to my late grand-mother for her 85th birthday.....


Personally I tend to be with the people who don't have a bucket list.

At the end of the day, I think I've been able to do my fair share of interesting and unusual things in life - so there is not much I can really influence where I feel I might have missed something and urgently need to do it. 

I do currently have one important goal - get my first real book published.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 31, 2016)

1. Make a perfect baguette
2. Devour that bagette over the sink like an animal
3. Make another perfect baguette to prove it wasn't a fluke


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2016)

1. Steal Xyantha's perfect baguettes and eat them before she can.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 31, 2016)

1.a make bagettes for bhm to swipe
2.a "not notice" bagette being swiped 
3.a make other bagettes for hungry bhm
4 invite ffa friends to oogle


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 23, 2016)

1. Wooden bucket
2. Chamber pot
3. Excavator bucket
4. Small plastic pail
5. Aluminium bucket
6. Urn
7. Water bucket
8. Mop bucket
9. Waste bucket
10. 5 gallon plastic bucket
11. Spittoon

I'll show myself out.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 23, 2016)

If anything I feel like I've accomplished too much.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 23, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> 1. Wooden bucket
> 2. Chamber pot
> 3. Excavator bucket
> 4. Small plastic pail
> ...



Is this all in one bucket? And if so, is this in order?


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 23, 2016)

They're stacked in descending order, like one of those russian dolls.


----------



## ODFFA (Sep 23, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> 1. Wooden bucket
> 2. Chamber pot
> 3. Excavator bucket
> 4. Small plastic pail
> ...



:bow: That list shouldn't be too hard to manage. I envy you.



Cobra Verde said:


> If anything I feel like I've accomplished too much.



Very nice Melian method acting there, Cobra Rosa. Guess you get to check that off.


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 23, 2016)

ODFFA said:


> :bow: That list shouldn't be too hard to manage. I envy you.



Hey, they don't just give away all those. It takes work, you gotta urn it.


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 25, 2016)

Stop calling me Cobra Rosa! I don't even get it! Granted, thats true of most things. Actually..feel free to continue. :wubu:


----------



## ODFFA (Sep 25, 2016)

Cobra Verde said:


> Stop calling me Cobra Rosa! I don't even get it! Granted, thats true of most things. Actually..feel free to continue. :wubu:



I once gallantly defended Azerty's honour by posting a picture of Pink Panther kicking Clouseau's ass, to tell you off for being a meanie. Remember? That's why I called you Cobra Rosa. Melian's stolen pink avatar compelled me to reuse the name.

Apparently I like to confuse people out of their evil ways


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 25, 2016)

I remembered! I just thought it might mean something else. And azerty was fine. I don't think he even read what I said since it wasn't a woman's pic to blandly compliment...


----------



## agouderia (Sep 25, 2016)

Cobra Verde said:


> I remembered! I just thought it might mean something else. And azerty was fine. I don't think he even read what I said since it wasn't a woman's pic to blandly compliment...



How sophisticated is your written French? Surely Prix Goncourt level ....


----------



## Cobra Verde (Sep 25, 2016)

It's muy expelliarmus.


----------

